# Saddle and seat post



## Mortiroloboy (12 Aug 2008)

Looking to swap a Kalloy 27.2 mm x 400mm seat post and Giant branded saddle (in white) for a rear pannier rack.

The post and saddle off my Giant bike, have you got a simple alu rear rack to swap suitable for a small bag, for October's YHA week-ender?

PM if you are interested/can swap


----------



## Mortiroloboy (15 Aug 2008)

Any takers? Surely there must be someone with a rear pannier rack they don't need, looking for a lovely saddle and seatpost combo!

deleted and now on eBay together with a cro-mo fork.


----------

